# Kaykohl Land - Montana



## katia (Oct 15, 2010)

Anyone bought from them?

I have searched the threads. But I know bad experiences need to be sent via a PM.

Please let me know.

The good, the bad and the ugly.


----------



## wessongsd (Apr 6, 2011)

AMAZING! i bought my puppy wesson (in canada) and my father loved my dog so much he bought one from Farrah as well. the dogs are amazing examples to what the breed should be!


----------

